# New to forum



## Sidewinder (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi all, I am new to this forum and just wanted to say hi to everybody. I have been reading posts on here for awhile and decided that this is the best forum on the net for jet boaters. have a great day.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to Tinboats! Glad you've joined!


----------



## Darkside (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome aboard Sidewinder. 

While I've been jetting for 20 years and have been on a few similar forums for a dozen years or so... I am relatively new to TB myself. Seems to be the home of some very-very experienced boaters and some darn nice people too. 

I am sure your time here will be well worth it! 

-Chris


----------



## bulldog (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2012)

Sidewinder said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum and just wanted to say hi to everybody. I have been reading posts on here for awhile and decided that this is the best forum on the net for jet boaters. have a great day.



:WELCOME: and thanks for the compliments. You guys are what make the site what it is. :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sidewinder said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum and just wanted to say hi to everybody. I have been reading posts on here for awhile and decided that this is the best forum on the net for jet boaters. have a great day.



Definitely the best one I found. That's why I'm here and plan to stay.

Welcome to your new family.

BTW....I'm from Fenton too. We should hook up sometime!


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome aboard, this is a great bunch of guys to hang out with and the knowledge here is unbelievable.

I'm not to far from Chris, we all need get together some time soon.


----------



## bulldog (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm with you guys for the get together. It would be nice to put faces with names. I work in Fetnon. George Winter still has water in in I think.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 26, 2012)

bulldog said:


> George Winter still has water in in I think.



There is water...but you can't get to the main channel of the river unless you have a jet...and still you might drag. Yes...water is that low.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm game. Just let me know where and when.


----------



## Sidewinder (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the warm welcome, I live 5 min. from George Winter and will go anytime. The big river is extremely low but hopefully this 1/2" of rain will help a little bit. =D>


----------

